# Marriott Dinner for 2 Certificates -- Watered down!



## tim (Mar 10, 2009)

I used Marriott Dinner for 2 Certificates several times and believe that the new certificates are not quite as good.  The new certificates state that each person gets a 3-course meal.  Before, the certificate indicated that each person got an appetizer, salad, entree and desert.  It appears that Marriott has eliminated one course.  Interestingly, the FAQ section on the Marriott site still lists all four courses, but the actual certificate states a 3 course meal.  

Of course, depending on the restaurant menu, even with the old certificates, you may not have gotten all four courses.  However, it does appear that the new certificates may not be as valuable as the old.  And, remember that Marriott recently increased the price to $109 per certificate.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 10, 2009)

Great observation!  Glad we used our two old ones already at JW in Palm Deserts!


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 10, 2009)

The price has been $109 for quite some time. I know I purchased around 18 months ago and it had been $109 for awhile at that time. 

I don't know when they increased from $99 but it hasn't been recently.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 10, 2009)

The increase in price took effect almost two years ago.


----------



## tim (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay, it was two years ago -- it doesn't seem that long.  However, the point I was making concerned the RECENT reduction from 4 courses to 3 courses!


----------



## pamandgary (Mar 11, 2009)

I've looked everywhere on Marriott's web page for the 2 for 1 certificates.  Can't find them. Where do you get them?


----------



## Hoc (Mar 11, 2009)

first class said:


> I've looked everywhere on Marriott's web page for the 2 for 1 certificates.  Can't find them. Where do you get them?



The OP is not talking about the 2 for 1 certificates.  He's talking about the Dinner for 2 Certificates.  Different animal.


----------



## susanmmm (Mar 11, 2009)

first class said:


> I've looked everywhere on Marriott's web page for the 2 for 1 certificates.  Can't find them. Where do you get them?


First Class,

You will find the Dinner for 2 certificates on the Marriott.com website.  Scroll down to the bottom of the page and you will see a grey band  with "gift cards" listed.  If you click on the gift card selection you will find the Dinner for 2 certificates.

Susan


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't realize that the certificates had changed like that, but we just used one Tues. evening at Tuscany at the JW Hotel in Palm Desert. I think I bought the cert. in January, but in included Appetizer, salad, entree, and dessert.  It was SO elegant and deliciously decadent.  The waiter encouraged us to take advantage of everything, and I don't have much of an appetite, so I was stretched to the limit. What a way to suffer!  We started with Caesar salads.  I wanted to split one, but the waiter wouldn't have it. Then I had a calimari/shrimp appetizer, and DH had Scampi. Then there was a berry sorbet to cleanse our palates before the entrees, which consisted of lobster tail, and Cioppino.  I figured we'd split a dessert, but Ohno!  our waiter wanted to choose, and choose he did.  I can't even describe the assortment of delicacies. I'm sure we'd have been better off with a 3 course dinner.  It was lovely to be made to feel like royalty, though, and I think those certificates are a wonderful bargain.  Just be sure you're going somewhere where they are accepted.


----------



## IuLiKa (Jun 4, 2009)

I used one at the Marriott in the Gas Lamp District in San Diego. It was the new one, with a 3 course. It was more food that I could handle. I am not sure I could eat a 4 course meal, I hate to waste food. For the 3 course menu, it was probability around $120 plus tip and tax. ( I have noticed that many places have reduced their prices).

I think for Tuscany even the 3 course one makes sense. I was in Palm Dessert couple of weeks ago, but did not have a chance to go to that restaurant. However we found the sushi at the JW bar, extremely good.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 4, 2009)

The waiters gets a tip based on what your total bill is, so they like for you to order a lot and the more expensive dinners. When my wife and I use these we usually have enough food left for dinner the next night and maybe even another lunch.


----------



## lovearuba (Jun 5, 2009)

*A sign of the times*

Providing less than before is becoming common place these days.  I've noticed in restaurants in general portions are much smaller.


----------



## Hoc (Jun 5, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> I've noticed in restaurants in general portions are much smaller.



Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Superchief (Jun 5, 2009)

*JW Phoenix*

We plan to use our dinner for 2 certificate at a restaurant in the JW Marriott in Phoenix during an upcoming trip to Canyon Villas. Does anyone know which restaurants accept them? Do you have any restaurant recommendations? Since we live in Kansas, we get great steaks at home so we enjoy seafood or ethnic foods while traveling.  

The restaurants at the Marriott World Center (Tuscany and Hawk) no longer accept them.


----------



## icydog (Jun 5, 2009)

We used ours at the Marriott in HH. We had an appetizer that cost $35 a piece, a Caesar Salad, Lobster tails and steak, and a decadent dessert. We took everything we didn't eat there, home. I rearranged it somehow and made two more meals out of it. I made a lunch out of the leftover seafood and a breakfast frittata out of the left over filet mignon.


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 6, 2009)

I really believe that changing the certs to a 3 course meal is a good thing.  I think it is good for cutting down on food waste, and  a help in battling the obesity problem. LOL!  

I know others have mentioned it, and it can't be stressed enough that you must verify with the restaurant that it will be accepted, and document the information.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 7, 2009)

We just used one of the certificates in Paris, while staying at the Marriott Champs Elysees, and although it specified appetizer, salad, etc, the only salads on the menu were main course salads.  So we "just" had the three courses, all great, plus water and coffee, for what I later figured was 185 Euros, or at today's rate, $262.  Our only charge was for wine, and the waiter couldn't have been nicer.  My husband thought the house made foie gras was excellent and my terrine of tomato, eggplant and goat cheese was just as beautiful as it was delicious.

We had another we thought we might use in Rome, but every time we passed the restaurant there, it looked empty, and we had been advised here it was not the best place to use a certificate.  Also, we did not have as much time in Rome, and the restaurant list was much longer than we had time to finish.  We want to go back!


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 7, 2009)

We just used one of the certificates in Paris, while staying at the Marriott Champs Elysees, and although it specified appetizer, salad, etc, the only salads on the menu were main course salads.  So we "just" had the three courses, all great, plus water and coffee, for what I later figured was 185 Euros, or at today's rate, $262.  Our only charge was for wine, and the waiter couldn't have been nicer.  My husband thought the house made foie gras was excellent and my terrine of tomato, eggplant and goat cheese was just as beautiful as it was delicious.

We had another we thought we might use in Rome, but every time we passed the restaurant there, it looked empty, and we had been advised here it was not the best place to use a certificate.  Also, we did not have as much time in Rome, and the restaurant list was much longer than we had time to finish.  We want to go back!


----------



## icydog (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you know if there is a good place to use the Dinner for Two certificates in Las Vegas? Thanks- Marylyn


----------



## gailo (Jun 19, 2009)

Icydog did you use the cert. at the Marriott Resort and Spa on Hiltion Head??


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 20, 2009)

We're going to Ko'Olina in August.

Since "Azul" doesn't qualify, I checked the dinner menu at the "Naupaka Terrace" restaurant.  
Considering what we might order, the total would be around $126, not including desserts.  
Including two desserts plus tax and tip, I guess it would be worth it.  

There's no online menu for the Japanese restaurant there "Ushio-Tei".
Generally speaking, items like "salad" and "dessert" aren't "Japanese".
Has anyone used this certificate at "Ushio-Tei" and was it worth it ?

TIA !!!


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 21, 2009)

Is it worth getting one for Kauai? We're staying at Beach Club. THANKS!


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 21, 2009)

The Renaisance hotel has an excellent steakhouse.  Make sure you call first to see if the certificates are still valid.  I use done about a year ago.


----------



## icydog (Jun 21, 2009)

*How about Vegas??*



gailo said:


> Icydog did you use the cert. at the Marriott Resort and Spa on Hiltion Head??



Yes it was so worth it. We all had lobster and fillet Mignon dinners plus lobster and crab appetizers and decadent deserts as well. We have a blast using the certs there. 

My question is: Is there a good place in Vegas to use the certificates? Thanks.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is Simply Fish in Aruba still taking them? I noticed it recommended in the past by several people, and I thought I might try it out.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 23, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Is Simply Fish in Aruba still taking them? I noticed it recommended in the past by several people, and I thought I might try it out.



I used one at Simply Fish this past Feb. Food was pretty good, but the setting was outstanding, with tables being a few steps from the ocean, so overall it was well worth it.


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 18, 2009)

Doug.Kaya said:


> We're going to Ko'Olina in August.
> 
> Since "Azul" doesn't qualify, I checked the dinner menu at the "Naupaka Terrace" restaurant.
> Considering what we might order, the total would be around $126, not including desserts.
> ...



We used the certificate at the "Ushio-Tei" at JW Marriot right by KoOlina.  The food was great.  We had crab salad, Chicken appetizer(my friend had sushi as appetizer), lobster and dessert.  We didn't want the ice cream desserts they had, so they went to the resturant next door to get us cheese cake.  the waitress was great.  She encouraged us to get everything and make sure we get the best value (go for the highest entry, etc).  Our bill without tip was $200.  It would have been more, if we weren't in such as rush (flying out that night).  We would have ordered more drinks. (non alcohol).  I still have one cert left and am ordering 2 more.

We are going to Hilton Head in August and Myrtle beach in November.  Hoping to use them there.

Such a treat.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jul 18, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> We used the certificate at the "Ushio-Tei" at JW Marriot right by KoOlina.  The food was great.  We had crab salad, Chicken appetizer(my friend had sushi as appetizer), lobster and dessert.  We didn't want the ice cream desserts they had, so they went to the resturant next door to get us cheese cake.  the waitress was great.  She encouraged us to get everything and make sure we get the best value (go for the highest entry, etc).  Our bill without tip was $200.  It would have been more, if we weren't in such as rush (flying out that night).  We would have ordered more drinks. (non alcohol).  I still have one cert left and am ordering 2 more.



Thank You for sharing your experience, OwnsMany !!! 

When (month and Year) was your dinner at Ushio-Tei 

Doug


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 18, 2009)

It was only a few nights ago - so July 09


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jul 19, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> It was only a few nights ago - so July 09



*F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C !!!*

I love current information !

Thanks Again !!!


----------



## susanmmm (Jul 19, 2009)

Ownsmany,

The current certificates for sales don't seem to include salad.  Was your certificate old or did you purchase it recently?  Thanks for the current info!

Susan


----------



## Superchief (Jul 19, 2009)

*JW Marriott Phoenix Restaurant Availablity*

Has anyone tried to use the dinner for 2 certificates at Tuscany or the other restaurants at the JW in Phoenix? I plan to be there in early October.

The new certificates only include appetizer or salad, but the old ones still include both.


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 19, 2009)

susanmmm said:


> Ownsmany,
> 
> The current certificates for sales don't seem to include salad.  Was your certificate old or did you purchase it recently?  Thanks for the current info!
> 
> Susan



I bought 2 certificates last year and those included the salad.  The one's I'm buying now are without.  Even if we didn't get the salad, we had plenty of food.  We took home the chicken appetizer and the desserts.  We were going to have them as a treat on the plane.  Unfortunatley they didn't travel too well and we ended up throwing them out.


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 19, 2009)

Doug.Kaya said:


> *F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C !!!*
> 
> I love current information !
> 
> Thanks Again !!!



You are welcome.  That's why I love tug.  So much information out there.
We did look at the menu at the other resturant Nap (something).  We liked the choices better at the Japense place.  It seemed to be more value with the certificate.  Enjoy.  Hope you like it there.


----------



## Bob B (Jul 19, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Is Simply Fish in Aruba still taking them? I noticed it recommended in the past by several people, and I thought I might try it out.



We used one here on the 1st of July.  Well worth it.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 19, 2009)

Any restaurant suggestions in London and Paris to use these certificates.


----------



## MikeM132 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> .............., so I was stretched to the limit....................



I avoid these kind of things just for that reason. If you put it in front of me, I'll eat it! Once, on our anniversary, we had a complete dinner for two (a few courses). I was so stuffed, I went outside and "walked it off" for a half hour. Then I came back in and ate the bananas Foster they guy made at the table. When Obama is talking about Americans who overeat, I think he is talking directly to me.


----------



## Dean (Jul 29, 2009)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I used one at Simply Fish this past Feb. Food was pretty good, but the setting was outstanding, with tables being a few steps from the ocean, so overall it was well worth it.


I agree, but LG Smith's steakhouse at the Renaissance no longer accepts them.


----------



## Hoc (Aug 20, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Any restaurant suggestions in London and Paris to use these certificates.



None of the decent restaurants in the London or Paris Marriott-affiliated hotels take the certificates.  The Marriott-Champs-Elysees restaurant accepts them, but the food there is terrible.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Sep 3, 2009)

*Ko'Olina*

Just returned from spending 2-weeks at Ko'Olina :rofl: 

Used a Dinner-For-Two Certificate at the Japanese Restaurant at the JW Marriott Ihilani Hotel. Well worth the cost of the certificate.

Our waitress "worked" with us.
Instead of a salad, my wife ordered an appetizer, that we both shared.
Instead of a dessert for me... I ordered another appetizer, that we shared.
I ordered a salad that we both shared.
We each ordered Lobster (Grilled for me and Steamed for her)
We ordered one dessert (Fried Ice-Cream) that we shared.

I'll be purchasing more of these Certificates for our AZ and Palm Springs vacations !!!!

Yummy Fer Me Tummy !!!


----------



## mamadot (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going to Palm Beach, FL., Marriott Ocean Point (MPT) in a couple of weeks. Has anybody use the certificates in that area? Celebrating a birthday and would like to use my remaining one.
Thanks!


----------



## Superchief (Sep 4, 2009)

We used dinner for 2 certificates last year at the Palm Beach Gardens Marriott on PGA. We had no trouble using the certificate, but the food was rather average. The crabcake appetizer was very good, everything else OK. We have not tried the West Palm Beach Marriott. Our current favorite restaurant in the area is Carmines. If you like wine, ther is a Total Wine store in a large shopping center on PGA. Great selection and prices.


----------



## mamadot (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks so much.  I have Carmines on my list and will add Total Wines. We have two close by in AZ and they are fabulous!


----------



## Superchief (Sep 5, 2009)

Mamadot,
I noticed you also own at Newport Coast. We have had several great meals in the restaurant in the Marriott Dana Point using dinner for 2 certificates. We have always had great food and service. Since many restaurants no longer honor these certificates, I suggest always calling ahead to check.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 9, 2009)

I just used one of the older certificates at the Champs Elysee Marriott for dinner and figured dinner would have been close to 200 Euros. We did get appetizer, small dinner salad or soup, main course, desert, and both hot and cold beverages. Food was average.


----------



## abouna (Sep 9, 2009)

The waiter may have been being nice, however, they get a tip based on the total amount of food you order, remember tips are included. Therefore, it is in their best interest for them to make sure you order everything you are able and to order the most expensive things you can--enjoy!





Jaybee said:


> I didn't realize that the certificates had changed like that, but we just used one Tues. evening at Tuscany at the JW Hotel in Palm Desert. I think I bought the cert. in January, but in included Appetizer, salad, entree, and dessert.  It was SO elegant and deliciously decadent.  The waiter encouraged us to take advantage of everything, and I don't have much of an appetite, so I was stretched to the limit. What a way to suffer!  We started with Caesar salads.  I wanted to split one, but the waiter wouldn't have it. Then I had a calimari/shrimp appetizer, and DH had Scampi. Then there was a berry sorbet to cleanse our palates before the entrees, which consisted of lobster tail, and Cioppino.  I figured we'd split a dessert, but Ohno!  our waiter wanted to choose, and choose he did.  I can't even describe the assortment of delicacies. I'm sure we'd have been better off with a 3 course dinner.  It was lovely to be made to feel like royalty, though, and I think those certificates are a wonderful bargain.  Just be sure you're going somewhere where they are accepted.


----------



## tim (Nov 10, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I just used one of the older certificates at the Champs Elysee Marriott for dinner and figured dinner would have been close to 200 Euros. We did get appetizer, small dinner salad or soup, main course, desert, and both hot and cold beverages. Food was average.



Carlsbadguy, was that at the Le Restaurant at the Champs Elysee Marriott?  We are going to Paris in December and I have two dinner certificates that I want to use to feed the family.  It sounds like you thought it was worth using the certificates at the restaurant even if the food was only average.  Heck, with the kids, they really won't know the difference.  What do you say?  Thanks.  Tim


----------

